# Mitutoyo Millstar 3 any help?



## twr (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi i am new to buying cnc machine, i was going to look at a used techleader with Mitutoyo Millstar 3 does anybody know good and bad about Mitutoyo Millstar 3? Like if something goes wrong with it are parts still available*? *[h=1][/h][h=1][/h]


----------

